

Show HN: Tripzzle – Discover best hotels based on interest and travel date - fouademi
http://tripzzle.com/

======
fouademi
This is my early stage attempt towards a perfect algorithm to analyze
different parameters and suggest destinations and hotels based on user
interests and expected travel dates, I'd like some evaluation on the results
so far. Thanks in advance.

------
shabinesh
Interesting, but it's unusable without location. I had worked on similar
decision making based on certain params but definitely with check-in/check-out
and location. :) All the best.

~~~
fouademi
Thanks, but if you already know where to go there are hundreds of websites to
do your research. This is for people looking for inspiration. Would you please
evaluate the quality of the results?

~~~
shabinesh
sure

